# Prayer request



## jusjam89 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey guys, a fellow hunter, fisher and just plain good man needs your prayers. My step-dad is losing a battle with cancer. I have been praying daily for some time now. Maybe one of you has a better relationship with the man upstairs. I do not know if he would want me to put his name up here or not so I won't. You can just refer to him as Jim's stepdad. My thanks to you all. Jiim


----------



## merc7112002 (Dec 29, 2008)

We will pray for him tonight!


----------



## contender* (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers sent for Jim's stepdad and family.


----------



## 1gunsnotenough (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't know how much pull I've got. But I talk to him every night. And so far he has kept my family safe. I'll put in a word.


----------



## gvnitup (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers Sent...


----------



## BRASSRING HOOD (Dec 29, 2008)

pray not what u want but  is gods will, be still and know he is lord. prayer warrior alerted ,


----------



## champster (Dec 29, 2008)

Step-Dad prayed for.


----------



## chrismower (Dec 29, 2008)

*prayers*

I will send some up to him.


----------



## buttplate (Dec 29, 2008)

*Prayers*

Sent up


----------



## Patriotpower (Dec 29, 2008)

On the way.


----------



## dragracer (Dec 29, 2008)

He'll be in our prayers.


----------



## Hedgehog (Dec 29, 2008)

on my knees.


----------



## l.s.roberts (Dec 29, 2008)

He'll be in ours also!


----------



## snidley (Dec 29, 2008)

10-4  will do. please keep us posted.


----------



## GAGunnut (Dec 29, 2008)

*Prayers*

My daughter and I are sending up our best-est prayers for your Step-Dad.  God Bless you and your family as you help him in his fight.

C


----------



## robertp (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers said for him and a good Step Son


----------



## jharpo711 (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## ANDY BINION (Dec 29, 2008)

*prayer*

Wish him the best!!!!! He is on my family's prayer list


----------



## dapperdon (Dec 29, 2008)

*Prayers*

I have walked in those shoes with my own Dad.Will be praying for him and your family.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 29, 2008)

Jim ,
My prayers are with you.  My mom fought cancer and had a lot of dark times.  It was hard on all of us and her.  We were fortunate that she was a true fighter and fought for 15 years until emphysema finally took her home.  Pray ... don't take anything for granted and don't ever give up !!!!


----------



## RAF1112 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Prayers sent*

I will be praying for your stepdad.


----------



## wozbean (Dec 29, 2008)

I lost a cousin and aunt to cancer, be strong for your stepdad.  

God Bless and may his will be done.


----------



## croc160 (Dec 29, 2008)

God bless you and step dad and may he comfort you in your time of need.


----------



## knifemaker (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers on the way, could use a few myself, as I'm fighting a similar battle.


----------



## THERAKE (Dec 29, 2008)

prayers sent- good luck,be thankful for every day you have with him you never know about tomorrow.


----------



## mudhole (Dec 29, 2008)

God bless you and your step dad  and his will be done


----------



## ethan lizzy 9584 (Dec 29, 2008)

our family will pray for him tonight ! god bless


----------



## packrat (Dec 29, 2008)

*sent*

Prayer sent and will continue to bring your family to the Lord in prayer.
Romans 1:12   That is, that I may be comforted together with you by the mutual faith both of you and me.


----------



## Fishntheriver (Dec 29, 2008)

Our prayers are with your family.


----------



## mchoward (Dec 29, 2008)

*prayer*

Just said a prayer for him and your family.


----------



## jusjam89 (Dec 29, 2008)

*thank you all*

Thank you all and may God accompany each of you during your journey here on earth. Jim


----------



## fastgun1962 (Dec 29, 2008)

Going up to talk to the GREAT HEALER.


----------



## rtgdeerhunter (Dec 29, 2008)

prayers sent for him you and your family.


----------



## buck down (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers sent for him, you and your family! Cancer is a tough battle. I lost my mother this past year to it. Be strong.....


----------



## builderrwc (Dec 29, 2008)

Included in my prayers, for healing and comfort.


----------



## olewhiskey (Dec 29, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers up for your stepdad and all who Love him.


----------



## mike bell (Dec 29, 2008)

thoughts and prayers for him an your family


----------



## snuffy (Dec 29, 2008)

Prayers sent for all of you.


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Dec 29, 2008)

I feel for you guys. I lost my best friend about 14 months ago to cancer. He was 26 yrs old and had 2 children. He had a rare form of cancer only seen 3 times in the U.S,
keep your head up and keep on spending time with the family and always keep a positive attitude. Its hard to see someone that is in tip top shape as seen in the first picture to go down to hardly nothing in the second one in just a matter of 4 months. about 1 1/2 months after the last picture i hardly even recognized my best friend that i have known for 22 yrs when he came to my grandfathers funeral and could harldy walk. He passed away the next week. MAN that was a rough month for me ill tell ya. 
Like i said man, just stay positive as can be and this could be a turning point for so many ppl and this could bring them closer to doing the right thing throughout life. God is good. Search for him. I did.


----------



## Bossman#1 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Prayer Power*

More Prayers sent up, More Power coming Down!!!

Praying for all your family, and your step Dad!!


----------



## ninetyatews6 (Dec 29, 2008)

i forgot to say that you guys will be in our prayers too


----------



## speedcop (Dec 29, 2008)

*for your stepdad*

A man stands his tallest when he is on his knees. Our prayers are on the way to the Great Physician , for his miracle,and comfort for for your family


----------



## alanngmt (Dec 29, 2008)

You're family are in my prayers


----------



## adrianrog (Dec 29, 2008)

Jim,

I'm sorry to hear about your step father.  We lost my father-in-law about a year ago.  He was 54 and in perfect health a year before that.  It's tough, but we weren't the first family to go through it and we won't be the last.  His death caused me do do a lot of soul searching and I realized I wasn't straight with God.  When I look back on his death, it's hard, but God put it to good work in me.

I'm praying for your step father and family.  If you need anyone to talk to about anything, shoot me a PM.  

-Adrian


----------



## Hannibal Smith (Dec 29, 2008)

My father passed away in March due to cancer from smoking.  So, know that when I say I feel your pain, I really do.  Will pray for you and your family as soon as I cut this 'puter off.


----------



## FamilyMan (Dec 30, 2008)

Where two or more are gathered and ask, there also shall I be. I'm asking and I'm believing that Gods perfect will, will be done!  Jim I've got to ask, does your step-dad know God as his personal savior, if not make sure you introduce him to God, and everything else will be fine. And if him and God are already tight then he already knows everything is going to be fine. So you try not to worry and have some peace and I ask God to bless you and your family and help you find it.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers sent for your Step Dad, you and your family.


----------



## NoOne (Dec 30, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## bow777 (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayer sent. Let Jesus be the pilar of strength during these trying times. God Bless you Jim and your Step Father. Hope you enjoy the Christmas holidays with him aloing with your family.


----------



## Javelin (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers sent for your stepdad and also for you knifemaker...


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 30, 2008)

Prayers sent,that God will touch your stepfather AND you in a mighty way.He is able.


----------



## Ole Dog (Dec 30, 2008)

Your step father and family are in my prayers. Be strong for your family as they will need you to get through this hard time.

god bless you all


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 31, 2008)

Will do


----------



## Georgiagirl (Dec 31, 2008)

prayers added. Lost my dad three years ago to pancreatic cancer


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 1, 2009)

Prayers are added.


----------



## turk2di (Jan 2, 2009)

Prayers are sent! May God bless you & your family in this time of need!


----------



## jusjam89 (Jan 19, 2009)

Prayer Warriors
Thanks for all the Prayers for my Husband (Ralph) We know Prayer makes a difference and for those of you who are praying just keep up the good works.  God is going to give us a Miracle because of Praying people like you.  Again thanks from Jim's Mother and Ralph.  God Bless You All.


----------



## SelahV (Jan 24, 2009)

*Jims stepdad*

prayer prayed..


----------

